# ZeroG versus M5 brakes



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I see *lots* of people riding around with Zero Gravity brake calipers on their road bikes.

I never see anyone with M5 brake calipers.

Are the latter *that* much crappier? Or are they just *that* much worse at their marketing that no one knows about them? (I'm guessing the price difference is negligible for a true WeightWeenie.)



http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?page=8&description=Brakes+Calipers&vendorCode=M5&major=1&minor=7

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...nium+Pair&vendorCode=ZEROGRAV&major=1&minor=7


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I myself am a Zero Gravity user while them to be more than powerful enough for me, any time you can easily lock up a wheel do you really need any more than that?

I've spoke to many people who have used both braking systems and it is said that the M5 are more powerful stoppers where it is said that the Zero Gravity brakes modulate better. 

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I bought a pair of M5's for my new dry bike. It's not together yet so not "field data". The ZG's are good but I wanted something a bit more off the beaten path. I don't think you'll go wrong with either.


----------



## Light-Bikes (Feb 13, 2007)

we´ve testet both brakes: *the article*

at the end of this week you can find the articles about zero gravity and m5 translated at our eng-edition!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I peronally don't care for the look of the M5 brakes. They look like a bridge truss. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Zg*

I have a set of Zero Gravity Ti calipers on my Bianchi 928 SL, with Campy Hyperon Ultra carbon clincher wheels. 

The calipers are as light as advertised, right on the money. 

I have a hard time keeping them centered compared to Campy Record brakes. They keep wanting to rotate a bit, then a pad starts dragging. 

I get quite of bit of front brake high pitch squeal, even after toeing in, but I can't tell if it's the brakes, the pads (special ones for the Hyperons), the rims, the set up, or the combination.

They are plenty powerful, and modulate well. Only time I found them (or the rims) lacking was on a 2800' descent down a mountain in thick soupy fog that kept the rims wet, and then it was very difficult to get them to grab. Probably mostly the pad/rims, though. Carbon just does not work as well as machined aluminum.

I think they look better than the "truss" design, and also I bought them because they have a reputation for being solid brakes.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I have used both for some time. ZG have a better finish and look better IMO. M5's have some fit issue with larger tires and are ugly IMO but work much better. Modulation is different but great on both brakes. I ride carbon rims and the extra braking power of the m5 brakes make them my first choice and are more robust as well. They cost more but IMO are the best performing brakes available at this time. They do not have an opening option like ZG's or shamono however so they work best with campy for quick wheel changes


----------



## Light-Bikes (Feb 13, 2007)

still one day to go. but here is a preview of our new english edition with the mentioned article in english --> *click*


----------

